# Poorly 9 week old puppy



## lulu74 (Feb 15, 2012)

We brought our gorgeous puppy home at 7 weeks, she has been full of beans, playing, chewing when not sleeping, eating and gaining weight well, but on Friday morning she was sick after going out in the garden to toilet. She is lethargic and just want to sleep/rest/have cuddles. Took her to vet, said her temperature was raised and tummy slightly inflamed, so gave her antibiotic and anti sickness injections, prescribed 6 day course of antibiotics and recovery tinned food, taking little bits of water from syringe. She is eating the food, toileting, but still not herself, no playing or running around/chewing. When do we ring the vets again? Should we wait to see if antibiotics have any effect and if so, how long? How come she got ill? She's had her first injection at 8 weeks. Could it be something she ate in the garden, like bird poo or something?? Has a thing for chewing leaves. It's horrible to see her like this. Any replies are appreciated, thanks


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It's impossible to know for sure, if you weren't watching her outdoor activities, but,,, assuming her vaccinations are up-to-date... her illness probably was the result of eating something bad outside. Most Vets wouldn't mind a phone call. You should probably call and give them a report on her progress, and see what the doctor says. If I have a sick dog, I never hesitate to call the Vet's office. Did the Vet already rule out a reaction to her first injection? To err on the safe side, I would prevent her from chewing leaves in the future. You never know...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How is the puppy doing? Any improvement? If not I would be taking her back to the vet. I would also call the breeder and see if any of her litter mates are having the same problems.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Awww I feel so bad! I hope the pup will be ok. 

My co-workers and husband give crap all the time saying that the vet just leaves Jacks file by the desk, because I call ALL THE TIME!!! I never hestiate to call the vet for anything, small or big. I see it this way, Jack is my baby, my child. If I had a child I would call the dr any time I had a question about something. 

Good luck.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Lindsey1420,
We are the same way with Holley (now 1yr, 8mths old). We were constantly on the phone or in the vet's office whenever something was wrong. I am sure they appreciated the business but it is better safe than sorry. And Holley is our baby as well so I completely agree a phone call is necessary.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope your poor puppy is feeling much better now! Last time Savannah was on antibiotics, it took 48 hours to see improvement and a few days after that for her to seem more like herself. It really is horrible to see her feeling so unwell!

I also hope your puppy stays healthy and you miss the ear infections, eye infections, swallowing foreign objects, lethergy, and other issues that have sent many of us to the vet. That said, I would recommend a couple things for next time.

Before you leave the vet, always ask when you should contact them next. Usually they will talk about how long it should take for the puppy to feel better and how serious a downward turn should get before you come back. Also, when you are dealing with an issue you haven't seen before, ask at what point you should scoop and run to the emergency clinic. Trust me - at 3 a.m., you don't want to be trying to figure it out by yourself.

If you haven't found the phone number and directions to your emergency clinic, look them up now and keep them someplace handy. Once you make the decision to scoop and run, even finding your keys will seem to take too long.


----------



## lulu74 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, I'm new to this forum so it's nice to know you all care enough to bother to reply! She is doing much better now, still taking the antibiotics, but is eating a lot less than she was. I'm wondering whether this is because her tummy is still a bit icky, or if the antibiotics are to blame, or she was eating too much beforehand. Trying so hard to stop her picking up any leaves; unfortunately our garden is almost always covered in brown leaves this time of year, so everytime she goes out to the toilet we watch her every move. Off to the vets on Sunday for second injection.


----------

